# PubMed- Bile acid malabsorption: An under-investigated differential diagnosis in patients presenting with diarrhea predominant irritable bowel syndrom



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Bile acid malabsorption: An under-investigated differential diagnosis in patients presenting with diarrhea predominant irritable bowel syndrome type symptoms.*

Scand J Gastroenterol. 2011 Apr 15;

Authors: Kurien M, Evans KE, Leeds JS, Hopper AD, Harris A, Sanders DS

Abstract Objective. Bile acid malabsorption (BAM) has been reported as a possible cause of diarrhea predominant irritable bowel syndrome (D-IBS) type symptoms. We aimed to determine how commonly patients with D-IBS type symptoms had a diagnosis of BAM as demonstrated by a positive SeHCAT (75 Selenium-homocholic acid taurine) test (retention <10% at seven days). Materials and methods. A retrospective analysis was undertaken of patient's records for all patients who underwent a SeHCAT test between 2001 and 2009 in a tertiary hospital (Group A). Concurrently, a cohort of patients with Rome II D-IBS type symptoms was examined to determine the potential utility of SeHCAT test (Group B). Results. In Group A 39.2% (n = 107/273) of patients had a positive SeHCAT result. The median time from first hospital visit to SeHCAT result was 30 weeks. Predictive factors for BAM: terminal ileal Crohn's disease (p < 0.01), terminal ileal resection (p < 0.01), and previous cholecystectomy (p < 0.01). 33.6% of patients who had a positive SeHCAT also had Rome II D-IBS. In Group B the D-IBS control cohort only 1.9% of patients had undergone a SeHCAT scan (p < 0.001 compared to Group A). Conclusion. BAM is common and should be considered earlier when investigating unselected patients with D-IBS type symptoms.

PMID: 21492055 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

